# HUGE Weekend MMA (5th - 7th Oct)



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Tonnes of awesome MMA action this weekend!!!


*UFC on FX 5*
Travis Browne (13-0) vs. *Antonio Silva* (16-4)
*Jake Ellenberger* (27-6) vs. Jay Hieron (23-5)
*John Dodson* (13-5) vs. Jussier Da Silva (14-1)
Josh Neer (33-11) vs. *Justin Edwards* (7-2)
------
Danny Castillo (14-4) vs. *Michael Johnson* (11-6)
*Diego Nunes* (17-3) vs. Bart Palaszewski (36-15) 
*Jacob Volkmann* (14-3) vs. Shane Roller (11-6)
*Darren Uyenoyama* (7-3) vs. Phil Harris (21-9)
*Mike Pierce* (14-5) vs. Aaron Simpson (12-3)
Carlo Prater (30-11) vs. *Marcus LeVasseur* (21-6)


*Bellator 75*
*Thiago Santos* (10-1) vs. Eric Prindle (7-2)
Brett Rogers (11-4) vs. *Alexander Volkov* (16-3)
*Richard Hale* (19-4) vs. Mike Wessel (12-4)
Mark Holata (12-3) vs. *Vinicius Queiroz* (5-2)
------
*Chase Beebe* (20-8) vs. Bo Harris (7-3)
*Ryan Martinez* (7-2) vs. Manny Lara (4-1)
*Joe Williams* (6-1) vs. Brandon Delprado (5-0)
*Anthony Gomez* (5-2) vs. Jose Medina (1-0)
*Cliff Wright* (6-3) vs. Bobby Reardanz (8-11)


*One FC 6*
*Shinya Aoki* (30-6) vs. Arnaud Lepont (9-1)
*Melvin Manhoef* (25-9) vs. Ryo Kawamura (15-6) 
Leandro Issa (10-2) vs. *Soo Chul Kim* (6-4) - BW title
Zorobabel Moreira (7-1) vs. *Kotetsu Boku* (19-7) - LW title
*Jens Pulver* (26-17) vs. Zhao Ya Fei (1-2) - Bantamweight GP
*Masakatsu Ueda* (15-2) vs. Min Jung Song (3-4) - Bantamweight GP
*Kevin Belingon* (9-2) vs. Yusup Saadulaev (9-1) - Bantamweight GP
*Mitch Chilson* (3-1) vs. Ngabdi Mulyadi (5-4)


*CES MMA*
*Dave Batista* (0-0) vs. Vince Lucero (22-22)
*David Loiseau* (20-10) vs. Chris McNally (5-4)
*John Howard* (17-7) vs. Brett Chism (16-11)
Marc Stevens (14-7) vs. *Luis Felix* (7-6)
*Greg Rebello* (13-4) vs. Chris Guillen (13-12)
Saul Almeida (12-2) vs. *Calvin Kattar* (12-2)
Josh Diekmann (12-4) vs. *Tyler King* (4-1)
*Mike Campbell* (11-4) vs. Gemiyale Adkins (7-3)
*Chandler Holderness* (9-3) vs. Todd Chatelle (10-7)


*Superior Challenge*
*Marcus Davis* (20-9) vs. David Bielkheden (17-11)
James McSweeney (10-9) vs. *Matti Makela* (10-11)
*Ilir Latifi* (6-2) vs. Jorge Oliveira (5-2)
*Patrick Vallee* (8-4) vs. Martin Wojcik (5-7)
David Round (6-7) vs. *Malik Mawlayi* (3-3)


*CFA 8*
Paul Bradley (20-4) vs. *Valdir Araujo* (10-3)
Toby Imada (30-16) vs. *Luiz Firmino* (14-6)
Charles Blanchard (10-2) vs. *Frank Carrillo* (5-3)
*Patrick Cenoble* (8-1) vs. Michael Trejillo (4-1)
*Josh Mercado* (4-1) vs. Haender Rodriguez (6-5)


*Invicta 3*
*Jessica Penne* (9-1) vs. Naho Sugiyama (8-0)
Tara LaRosa (21-2) vs. *Vanessa Porto* (14-5)
Aisling Daly (13-3) vs. *Barb Honchak* (6-2)
*Shanya Baszler* (14-7) vs. Sara D'Alelio (6-2)
*Carla Esparza* (7-2) vs. Lynn Alvarez (5-2)
------
*Michelle Waterson* (9-3) vs. Lacey Schuckman (7-5)
*Ediene Gomes* (8-2) vs. Katalina Malungahu (2-0)
*Cat Zingano* (6-0) vs. Raquel Pennington (3-1)
*Julia Budd* (3-2) vs. Danielle West (4-3)
*Joanne Calderwood* (3-0) vs. Ashley Cummins (3-0) 


*MC*
*Dileno Lopes* (9-0) vs. Alvino Torres (3-2) 
*Josenalo Silva* (10-3) vs. Dalton Lima (0-2)
*Allan Patrick* (6-0) vs. Alan Ferriera (3-6)
*Robert Fonseca* (5-2) vs. Aldair Alves (0-1) 


*Strength & Honour*
Alexey Polpudnikov (9-1) vs. *Marcelo Costa* (6-2)
Florent Betorangal (9-4) vs. *Damien Berteaux* (6-5)
Hristo Hristov (6-0) vs. *Nicolas Joannes* (5-6)
*Haris Reiz* (6-1) vs. Milos Stojkovic (0-0)
*Volkan Oezdemir* (5-0) vs. Mohamed Amii (0-0)


*Best of the Rest*
Jae Suk Lim (16-5) vs. *Makoto Maeda* (3-4) - HEAT
*Brandt Dewsberry* (9-1) vs. Ben Smith (0-1) - RITC
*Derek Campos* (9-3) vs. Tony Hervey (14-12) - KOTC
*Mike Davis* (8-3) vs. Eric Wilson (5-2) - Unified MMA
*Fumitoshi Ishikawa* (7-0) vs. Tamotsu Kitada (7-12) - HEAT
*Francisco Landaeta* (6-0) vs. Jose Vargas (0-0) - MFC
*Jun Nakamura* (5-0) vs. Katsuya Satomoto (7-6) - HEAT
*Jonathan Ortega* (5-1) vs. Gaston Granados (0-2) - MFC


*Boxing*
Gary Sykes (22-2) vs. *Terry Flannigan* (17-0) - Prizefighter Final
------
Derry Matthews (31-7) vs. *Terry Flannigan* (16-0) - Prizefighter Semi Final
Anthony Crolla (24-3) vs. *Gary Sykes* (21-2) - Prizefighter Semi Final
------
*Derry Matthews* (30-7) vs. Jamie Spence (10-3) - Prizefighter Quarter Final
*Anthony Crolla* (23-3) vs. Stephen Jennings (5-1) - Prizefighter Quarter Final
*Gary Sykes* (20-2) vs. Tommy Coyle (13-0) - Prizefighter Quarter Final
*Terry Flannigan* (15-0) vs. Patrick Walsh (10-1) - Prizefighter Quarter Final


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I love it. I dunno if I'll attempt to stay up for OneFC or attempt to wake up for OneFC. Hopefully one or the other happens.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

That is one crazy Prizefighter. Best I've seen yet (only one coming close was the HW one which big Mike won).

I don't know what I'll be watching this weekend haha. Too much stuff. UFC is on TV so that'll be def there. I'll probably try and catch a stream or video of Batista's fight. Don't know if Ill get around to Bellator or OneFC. Great times in MMA.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Pulver won?!!! had no idea it was THAT quick a turnaround! F*ckyeeaaahh!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave Batista (0-0) vs. Vince Lucero (22-22) 

Realized they're pretty much statistically even. Very curious to see how this goes. I'd imagine it would be like Super Mario and Bobby Lashley...Donkey Kong style...lolz!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Just drunkenly watched Prizefighter. AWFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLL. When Buckland knocked out Sykes I couldnt have been more into boxing, and then Buckland beat Matthews and I was so into it. But now, shit couldnt be more boring. To me in 2012, boxing has become nothing more than an aspect of MMA, which kills the boxer fan in me.

EDIT: TRIAL

SPOILER

Batista is a *****. The dude is literally afraid to hit people. He pinned his op's arm and was still afraid to drop the elbow. Gracie BJJ or not he's getting subbed his next fight.


----------



## Ninja HuEn (Oct 7, 2012)

One fc was a Great show with Awesome finishes. I Like that they can kick and knee a downed fighter its more like real fighting and was not as boring as some of the recent UFC fights of late. I have been wathching mma since 05 and hav'nt missed a UFC fight but of late they have been getting boring and i thought id never say that. So i ordered the One fc 6 and was very impressed and will add it to my mma list to be sure and watch. And yes I do not like the fox sports music when the ufc comes on it sucks lol like football is coming on.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Ninja HuEn said:


> One fc was a Great show with Awesome finishes. I Like that they can kick and knee a downed fighter its more like real fighting and was not as boring as some of the recent UFC fights of late. I have been wathching mma since 05 and hav'nt missed a UFC fight but of late they have been getting boring and i thought id never say that. So i ordered the One fc 6 and was very impressed and will add it to my mma list to be sure and watch. And yes I do not like the fox sports music when the ufc comes on it sucks lol like football is coming on.


Yeah I woke up early, only got about 5 hours of sleep. I paid 10 bucks for the event and my stream didn't even work until the Pulver fight. But still this was an AWESOME show. IMO it was a top 3 show for this year. Great event, highly recommend checking out this event to anyone that hasn't.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

That OneFC event was just awesome, it was a great show. Top 3 event I have seen this year. Allowing kicks to the to head of downed opponents is a game changer. Makes you think twice about laying on your back in gaurd looking for an upkick. I think it was Zoro that was kicking the shit out of Boku on the ground but then got dropped in the next round. That was a great up and down fight. Really was an exceptional show. 
I woke up only, only got about 5 hours of sleep and my stream that I paid for ****ed up until the Pulver fight started, but it was still totally worth it. No complaints when it was all said and done. 



















Pulver was beat up a little bit in round 1 but he landed this nice shot later on before the fight was stopped(still went to the cards) from a nut shot.









Of course, Melvin was in the house...









This kid looked great









Zoro-Boku was back and forth. Boku dropped Zoro early but Zoro was dominating when Boku landed the comeback TKO.

































Aoki got a quick TD and put Frenchie to sleep. He didn't know he was out until he went for armbar combo.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Maaaan had I not been wasted Id have watched OneFc. Sucks.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Update with the weekends results!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Just drunkenly watched Prizefighter. AWFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLL. When Buckland knocked out Sykes I couldnt have been more into boxing, and then Buckland beat Matthews and I was so into it. But now, shit couldnt be more boring. To me in 2012, boxing has become nothing more than an aspect of MMA, which kills the boxer fan in me.


Boxing has been so shit lately....im still a fan, but the fights are just not coming and the ones that do disappoint (although the Khan-Garcia fight...yea) 

I stopped watching Prizefighter before the 2nd semi final....so boring.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Boxing has been so shit lately....im still a fan, but the fights are just not coming and the ones that do disappoint (although the Khan-Garcia fight...yea)
> 
> I stopped watching Prizefighter before the 2nd semi final....so boring.


Yeah for the first time ever I felt that boxing is just an ELEMENT of MMA. When I was over at ESB I never thought I'd be saying stuff like this. I was boxing for life, but with Sky Sports not having anything, and anything is does have being boring, I'm just not interested.

Mayweather fights are interesting to see if someone can KO him.
Pacquiao fights probably wont be interesting as JMM makes it boring and Pac probably retires after it.
Khan is too low level to be interesting now.

Only guys worth watching to me now are Canelo and Mayweather.


----------

